
A powerful answer to the dreaded “why should I hire you” - patgenzler
https://insights.excitingrole.com/why-should-we-hire-you-6e3a8e139ea4#.8lvb2wwvw
======
ankurdhama
"Well, as of now you can't fire me, so why not hire me".

------
anigbrowl
tl;dr 'I'll be your willing slave.'

